# Tivo Central Roamio - Watch Live TV



## ascher (Jul 6, 2003)

As a Tivo user for over 10 years, I have become very accustomed to going to "Watch Live TV" directly from TV Central. This is especially useful instead of using the "Live TV" button on the remote since I usually watch TIVO programs in the dark, and it is hard to see the remote buttons in the dark. Is there a "Live TV" option on the new Roamio TV Central, or an easy way to get to Live TV without having to press buttons on the remote other that the Tivo button?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

ascher said:


> As a Tivo user for over 10 years, I have become very accustomed to going to "Watch Live TV" directly from TV Central. This is especially useful instead of using the "Live TV" button on the remote since I usually watch TIVO programs in the dark, and it is hard to see the remote buttons in the dark. Is there a "Live TV" option on the new Roamio TV Central, or an easy way to get to Live TV without having to press buttons on the remote other that the Tivo button?


No, there's no Watch Live TV in TV Central. The Live TV button is right next to the Tivo button, not too hard to find in the dark.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

ascher,

Your first post in 10 years! Must be some sort of record.  

No solution to offer here except to learn to navigate the remote by touch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That was always one of the best things about the TiVo remote. It is easy to use without having to look at it.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> That was always one of the best things about the TiVo remote. It is easy to use without having to look at it.


Unless you have had a drink and have the wrong end forward...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have a TiVo why are you watching so much live TV?


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

ascher said:


> As a Tivo user for over 10 years, I have become very accustomed to going to "Watch Live TV" directly from TV Central. This is especially useful instead of using the "Live TV" button on the remote since I usually watch TIVO programs in the dark, and it is hard to see the remote buttons in the dark. Is there a "Live TV" option on the new Roamio TV Central, or an easy way to get to Live TV without having to press buttons on the remote other that the Tivo button?


If you are okay with using the arrow and select key in the dark, and don't mind losing the live buffer on the active tuner the "What to Watch Now" could be hijacked for this purpose. It's definitely more key presses though than Live TV or even Zoom (if no recorded show is playing). If you select "What to watch Now" from Tivo Central, then select and select again it should choose the defaults and dump you to whatever is most popular on at that moment. Again a warning that its (potentially) executing a channel change on whichever tuner is free which would start the live buffer over but it gets you to live TV if you just want to channel surf.


----------



## ljknight (Sep 6, 2013)

TC25D said:


> No, there's no Watch Live TV in TV Central. The Live TV button is right next to the Tivo button, not too hard to find in the dark.


I have all Logitech/Harmony remotes. Therefore it is not that easy.
Why not leave the menu option in TiVo Central?
There is plenty of other junk there....


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

mdscott said:


> Unless you have had a drink and have the wrong end forward...


Man, I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ljknight said:


> I have all Logitech/Harmony remotes. Therefore it is not that easy.
> Why not leave the menu option in TiVo Central?
> There is plenty of other junk there....


In the old days the live TV and guide buttons were one button. There is a code, which still works with new units, that will continue this behavior. So if you're short on buttons you could use that and use a single button for live TV and guide. (all harmony remotes have a guide button don't they?)


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

ljknight said:


> I have all Logitech/Harmony remotes. Therefore it is not that easy.
> Why not leave the menu option in TiVo Central?
> There is plenty of other junk there....


I've mapped the Live TV function to the Stop button on my Harmony One.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

evanborkow said:


> I've mapped the Live TV function to the Stop button on my Harmony One.


Mines mapped to the exit button. My stop button is slo mo...


----------

